# Issues running Lemur on MacOS Mojave with Cubase



## Rhian Sheehan (Feb 14, 2019)

Curious if anyone here has managed to get Lemur working on MacOS Mojave (10.14.2)? Daemon and Lemur editor are frozen on Mojave making connectivity to my DAW impossible, and they're obviously in need of an update. Unfortunately, Liine's customer service is a little slow to say the least. It appears I'm not the only one to have this issue.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Feb 14, 2019)

To me this is highly relevant. I'm on high Sierra and would stay there as long as possible if lemur has issues with Mojave. Anyone chiming in who knows more on the subject would be appreciated .


----------



## Hans-Peter (May 4, 2019)

I’m experiencing similar issues on 10.13.6 as well. Haven’t been able to use Lemur for a while. Suspecting the root of the issue are multi-monitor (>2 displays) setups.


----------



## chipistickman (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm just having the same issue here, did anyone found a solution?


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 20, 2021)

Not much help but for me after the mojave upgrade everything works fine. I think you can update lemur. Maybe this helps.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jan 21, 2021)

Neither Mojave nor Catalina changed anything about the situation. Now forced to use the editor on a Windows machine. Shame!


----------



## kepler (Jan 21, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Neither Mojave nor Catalina changed anything about the situation. Now forced to use the editor on a Windows machine. Shame!


Are you using multiple screens? If so, try unplugging your extra monitors and see if that works (that's what I need to do when I need to access Lemur on the desktop)


----------



## chipistickman (Jan 21, 2021)

kepler said:


> Are you using multiple screens? If so, try unplugging your extra monitors and see if that works (that's what I need to do when I need to access Lemur on the desktop)


Hi Kepler, 

I am using multiple screen and when I unplugged them it TOTALLY WORKED! wtf how can that be such a big issue that would freeze the software like that? is such a weird bug.. haha but yeah it worked for me to unplug the screens, thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## kepler (Jan 22, 2021)

chipistickman said:


> Hi Kepler,
> 
> I am using multiple screen and when I unplugged them it TOTALLY WORKED! wtf how can that be such a big issue that would freeze the software like that? is such a weird bug.. haha but yeah it worked for me to unplug the screens, thanks for the tip!!!


Not a problem man!

It's a pretty silly thing. Hopefully it gets fixed in the near future by the Lemur team. Not holding my breath though! lol


----------



## MIDI Kinetics (Jan 25, 2021)

You can usually permanently fix this issue using the following steps:
1) Move the Lemur Editor window into the top left hand corner and make is as small as possible.
2) Change your screen resolution to the lowest possible.
3) The Lemur Editor window may have jumped around now. Try to find it and move it back to the top left hand corner of the screen.
4) Change your screen resolution back to the maximum.

You may need to experiment a little with different initial window positions and resolutions so you can grab it and move it back.


----------

